# comment vider icloud et éviter qu'il indexe les fichiers



## carvi84 (19 Février 2019)

bonjour , j'ai beau décocher l'utilisation de Icloud drive celui ci continue à indexer mes fichiers et documents sans que je le lui demande , je voudrais qu'il oublie cette fonction mais je ne sais comment faire quand je supprime ds le finder il remet ce qui a été supprimé .
je n'y arrive pas si vous avez une solution je suis preneuse , merci d'avance pour votre aide .


----------



## carvi84 (3 Mars 2019)

personne ne peut m'aider j'ai vidé icloud à partir du finder et icloud affiche toujours presque la saturation , que faire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (3 Mars 2019)

S’il indexe tes documents, c’est parce que tu as demandé cette synchronisation .
Que dit le tableau regroupant les applications (cases à cocher) se trouvant dans :
Préférences Système > iCloud  > options iCloud Drive


----------



## carvi84 (4 Mars 2019)

rien n'est coché cependant quand j'ai désactivé Icloud je pensais l'avoir vidé or il reste plein comment le vider


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (4 Mars 2019)

Donc, tu ne devrais plus avoir de synchronisation avec ce Mac. Est ce bien cela?
Par contre, désactiver un appareil ne vide pas les documents et dossiers, sauvegardes...dans le cloud. Heureusement d’ailleurs, sinon ceux qui ont deux Mac ou ibidules se retrouveraient sans rien à la vente d’un de leur matériel. 
Il est donc simple de te déconnecter d’un appareil, ce que tu as fait. 
Simple de supprimer un compte.
Mais nettoyer iCloud est le parcours du combattant. L’idée étant de protéger les utilisateurs contre eux mêmes et leur clics impulsifs et ....de les rendre captifs....aussi 
Pour iCloud Drive c’est assez simple puisque tu peux aller sur la version en ligne iCloud.com et sélectionner avec la touche CMD enfoncée tes dossiers et cliquer sur la corbeille. Attention il reste une sauvegarde de 30 jours que tu peux vider en allant dans les éléments supprimés .
Idem pour Works que tu peux sélectionner facilement. (Pages, Numbers...)
Pour le reste, c’est plus compliqué, il faut le faire à la main comme précédemment mais avec plus de détails.
Voir fiche Apple
 https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204247

PS: tu n’es par contre pas déconnectée du compte. Pour cela tu dois fermer la session en bas à gauche du cadre iCloud.
Et il vaut mieux éviter par prudence d’afficher une adresse de compte. Un administrateur pourra sans doute le corriger.

 https://support.apple.com/kb/PH2613?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (4 Mars 2019)

Dernière précision....
Je parlais des clics impulsifs et des pertes de documents à l’insu de son plein gré.
Tu dois après déconnexion et avant tout effacement dans iCloud.com faire très attention à tes carnets d’adresses, agenda...etc . Certains fichiers peuvent être stockés uniquement en ligne. 
Le plus prudent, te déconnecter en fermant ta session
Attendre quelques jours avant de t’attaquer aux suppressions violentes et définitives. La synchronisation a parfois des conséquences inattendues


----------



## carvi84 (4 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir oyapoque , j'ai suivi tes conseils et j'ai vidé icloud drive car j'avais fait des téléchargements de ce qui s'y trouvait et ainsi je n'ai rien perdu ! je ne connaissais pas le site icloud.com mais c'est pratique j'ai pu ainsi tout vider , en vérifiant d'abord que j'avais les dossiers , merci encore de ton aide


----------

